# CI Financial Corp. (CIX.TO)



## The TaxMan (Apr 28, 2021)

I noticed a while back that my favorite ETFs I own are packaged by one company, CI Financial. In fact, when I drive through Toronto I pass by their building near Gardiner's Expressway a couple times a month.

So, instead of just buying up the ETFs I like, I thought it would be interesting to also just invest in the company that creates those ETFs. However, I am finding some things I'm not too sure about with CI.

For example, the stock just never seems to grow anywhere. It only goes up and down like a roller-coaster. In fact, if you had purchased shares in 2006, you'd be down over half the stock-value today.

Another thing I don't like, is looking back to 2018, the company just loses earnings every year. Meanwhile, when I listened to the last earnings call, it was stated that the company is far too undervalued by the shareholders and so they are going ahead with share-buybacks. Of course, I've learned you can never trust any CEO at the helm of a sinking ship.

It's possible I am missing something though. If there is anyone here who has looked this one over and done their due-dilligence, I am curious what you have to say.


----------

